# Things Every Military Man Needs



## Marauder06 (Dec 16, 2015)

I think this list of 33 things every man needs probably applies to both men and women, here are a couple of favorites, what would you add to the list?

*Black Sharpie.* It’s good for writing your name on stuff you don’t want stolen, as well as drawing explicit pictures of genitalia on the face of your buddy who passed out too early.
*Baby wipes.* They’ll keep your undercarriage clean and fresh feeling in the field, on deployment, or a four-day weekend to PCB when you are drinking so much you don’t have time to take actual showers.
*A hard copy of Sun Tzu’s The Art of War*. It’s the classic book that outlines principles of combat that have maintained relevancy through centuries of warfare. There are a lot of great books on war and warfare, but this should be a staple present in every man’s library.
*Multi-tool.* Anyone who has made it more than a day in the military knows how important a good multi-tool is. Get a nice Leatherman or Gerber, and get the one that does the job, not the one that is loaded with so many tools that you’ll never use even half of them. Keep this with your uniform, don’t be the guy wearing it on his belt taking a girl out to the movies.
...?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 16, 2015)

5. *A knife.* Knife in the multi tool does not count - at least once per day I find use for the small Benchmade I carry

6. *Flashlight*. Does not need to be large enough to light up the sky, but there are often times that turning up the brightness on your iPhone just won't cut it.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 16, 2015)

7.  *Zip ties. *

8.  *Duct tape.*

9.  *WD40*

10.  *Beef Jerky*

11.  *Ranger Handbook* even if you're not a Ranger. Someday you might have to eat a snake.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 16, 2015)

Sorry. I should have made it clear in the initial post that the four things I listed were part of a larger, more inclusive list.  I edited the original post appropriately.  I think you'll find several of the items above in the expanded list.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 16, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> I think this list of 33 things every man needs probably applies to both men and women, here are a couple of favorites, what would you add to the list?
> 
> *Black Sharpie.* It’s good for writing your name on stuff you don’t want stolen, as well as drawing explicit pictures of genitalia on the face of your buddy who passed out too early.
> *Baby wipes.* They’ll keep your undercarriage clean and fresh feeling in the field, on deployment, or a four-day weekend to PCB when you are drinking so much you don’t have time to take actual showers.
> ...


#4.
My Multi-tool goes where I go, and I've used it to repair stuff everywhere.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 16, 2015)

Non-standard packing list for field use.

Head lamp.

Small compass (spare).

Pace counter.

Good meat seasoning (in case you have to eat that snake, or a rabbit or pigeon).

BIC lighter.

Wrist rocket sling shot (for the rabbit or pigeon, or PVT snuffy sleeping on his watch).

Gold Bond powder (monkey butt sucks, and it works on the feet as well).

Baby wipes (again monkey butt sucks, also make you feel great I you can't get a shower).

Anti bacteria hand sanitizer.

100' Para cord.

Folding hand saw.

Sewing kit (small package of needles and thread).

Small bag of laundry detergent (wash them socks and undies).

Package of good cookies, cigarettes, or dip (even if not for you, great for bartering with fellow soldiers, and local nationals).

OCONUS:

Heavy duty zip lock bag.
Passport
$1000 USD
$100 Local Currency
Eye dropper with bleach (cleaning drinking water).
Local cell phone with plenty of talk time.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 16, 2015)

Poncho liner or Kifaru woobie.
Good sharpening stone that works with oil or water.
and  I'd go with a good wire saw rather than a folding hand saw, lighter and easier to pack, can be used as a garrotte if needed.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 16, 2015)

I have had the habit of putting 10, or so, alcohol prep pads in the same pocket with my pocket knife. They are cheap to buy, and have been great for many things beyond cleaning your skin before a needle stick. From adding some life to dirty wiper blades, cleaning glasses & cell phone faces, and the wee fingers of  the wee ones. Cheap to buy, easy to carry, and hundreds of uses; alcohol prep pads.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 16, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Poncho liner or Kifaru woobie.
> Good sharpening stone that works with oil or water.
> and  I'd go with a good wire saw rather than a folding hand saw, lighter and easier to pack, can be used as a garrotte if needed.



I've seen a wire saw that had a chain saw blade and two actual handles in place of rings, I would like to try out. I had a Gerber folding saw I bought out of OSUT (one of my Drill Sgt's had one) and that damn thing was worth its weight in gold. Between that and an Etool, wasn't much that couldn't be made.


----------



## Brill (Dec 16, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Kifaru woobie.



Use the hell out of mine.


----------



## digrar (Dec 17, 2015)

Notebook and pen.


----------



## Brill (Dec 17, 2015)

I thought this was a test; clearly it is not. My answer is however, dick & balls...but not necessarily in that order.


----------



## buzzkill.0621 (Dec 17, 2015)

Believe that I saw @Teufel once made a comment about all it taking is two balls one heart and half a brain


----------



## Teufel (Dec 17, 2015)

buzzkill.0621 said:


> Believe that I saw @Teufel once make a comment about all it taking is two balls and half a brain


2 balls, 1 heart and 1/2 a brain


----------



## buzzkill.0621 (Dec 17, 2015)

Don't see what you're talking about Sir  :-"

Old age must be messing with your eyes


----------



## policemedic (Dec 17, 2015)

Strange no one has mentioned a pistol.  Of course Uncle Sam gives you a weapon when you're on duty, but a man should be able to protect himself at all times.


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 17, 2015)

The force...


----------



## policemedic (Dec 17, 2015)

Crusader74 said:


> The force...



Perhaps a light saber. An elegant weapon... for a more civilized age.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 17, 2015)

Okay.


*Tabasco Sauce. *Don't leave home without it. I can't say enough about Tabasco Sauce. If you put Tabasco Sauce on it, you can eat it. If you're starving and you have to eat a rat or cockroaches or you have to cannabalize somebody--you're gonna love that Tabasco Sauce. Yeah...It's that important.


----------

